# ****e testing vs Unspoken Contract



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

****e testing is well covered in MMSL. Basically a wife pushing hubby's buttons to see how far she can go. It's an act of dominance other part.

NMMNG would call this unwritten contracts on the part of the husband. He has an expectation that she will do something in return for the nice things he does for her. 

In the end they both seem like passive aggressive behavior towards a spouse with the main difference being the chromosomes of the deliverer. Oddly enough they both work toward creating a more passive, nice-guy husband. 

Let me know if I just became Mr. Obvious, got it all wrong or need some cleanup on the theory. 

Thanks

Edit: that's Shute, poop, crap.... Testing (not sure what will get these ----> ****


----------

